# Massive Tank



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

G,day. I am looking to build a massive 7 x 5 x 2.5 meter tank. Money is no object and i am looking to build it for marine. Should i go about making 3 sides out of wood then concreting it all up. Then put the glass in the front. What kind of support needs to be placed in the middle of it. We are going to put metal braces through all sides of it to support the massive load the sides will be under.

I think i will go about bracing the floor like many others have with plywood beams etc. Then go about making 3 sides of braced plywood beaming and then once i have boarded up the 3 sides and bottom, go about concreting the 3 sides and bottom with a safe concrete.

After i have some work done i will post some pictures.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Marine? Sounds like it would be a perfect habait for schools of oscars 

I would think a tank that size would require significant bracing over and above that of typical plywood tanks. I calculated 17672 gallons based on those measurements. If money isn't an object I would consult an engineer.

I can't wait to see pics, sounds like a cool project. What will you filter it with? opcorn:


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

yeah i think an engineer will be possibly my next option. Those actual tank dimensions may be less when i get the engineer in. Looking to create some filters myself out of some large plastic bins..


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't know what your access is, but I would consider making the filter part of the tank. Have a 2-3 foot partition off the back wall that acts like a large sump.

I can't find it now that i am looking for it but there is a guy that welded 3 shipping containers together (the huge ones they use to more freight on ocean freighters). Anyways, he sectioned off a 4 foot area and controlled flow through it just like a sump. For biomedia he used 10" lava rock. Maybe if anyone else reading this knows what I'm talking about they can provide a link.


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

It's going in the house but i have a whole room that will be used for the filters heating/cooling etc...


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Heres' a link to get you in the the direction you may want to go. This things huge.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... php?t=8952


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

For a tank this size, plywood is not practical. Concrete bottom and walls will be more cost effective and better able to handle the pressure of a tank this tall.

Whether they are level with the tank, higher or lower, next to the tank or remote, two sumps area good idea for a tank this size. One will contain the filter. The other can be emptied and refilled with new water for a partial water change. When the filter needs to be serviced, you install a duplicate in the empty sump, reroute the water flow to exclude the old filter which you pull out, then use that sump as the empty until the next maintenance period and clean up the dirty filter out of the system without disturbing the fish. Even empty, the second sump contributes to the bio-capacity of the tank while it is included in the loop which should be all the time except ehen changing filters.

It is a great idea with a large tank to have the sumps and filtration in an out-building with the piping buried underground between the tank and the filter house. This removes a lot of the moisture due to evaporation to a building that can be designed for it, and moves noisy equipment away from the living area. Depending on your climate the outbuilding may be a greenhouse, or something partly in the ground like a wine celler.


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok great yes i was thinking concrete after doing some more research. I have a friend who is a rich rich concreter so he should be able to sort something out.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

tannable75 said:


> I calculated 17672 gallons based on those measurements.


How did you get that? When I do the math I get over 22,000 gallons Of course this is outside measurements but I didn't see any internal measurements given.

39.3700787 inches in a meter but for simplicity we'll round down.

39 x 7 = 273"

39 x 5 = 195"

39 x 2.5 = 97.5"

273 x 195 x 97.5 = 5,190,412.5 cubic inches

5,190,412.5 / 231 = 22,469.3181818 gallons.

Anyway, I cannot wait to see this project unfold. It should be fantastic.:fish:


----------



## Evo (Jul 23, 2006)

we are waiting to get the feedback from a few specialists but i will keep you all updated.


----------

